# New TV time looking for some advice / recommendations ?



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Im looking to pick up a new TV soon and as I'm no expert thought I would ask on here to see what the best to go for 

My budget is between £300-£500 and must be at least 40inch and preferably a smart TV. It will be mostly used for playing XBOX One and the likes of Netflix etc etc 

Here is my main question, is 4k a must have or am I as well putting the money to a nicer 1080p model ? For example £350 can get a Hisense 43inch 4kUHD Smart TV or £370 can get a Panasonic 42inch 1080p smart TV. So don't know if I'm as well sticking to named brands and dropping the 4K feature ? Is there really much use for 4k at this moment in time or is it just one of these things you will need in the future when it becomes more mainstream ? I know there is the odd youtube video you can watch in 4k but most of the channels I watch are all 1080p. 

I had a look around at my local Currys and the only ones that really stand out are the OLED TVs which are outstanding however well over my budget.

Appreciate any advice on this one :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Whatever you decide I'd definitely wait until the black Friday sales. I got my 55" Samsung last year for 499 reduced either from 649 or 699. Try to make a decision on what model before then though so that you know whether it is cheaper :thumb:

I didn't go 4k as didn't think it was worth it as there was still little content available and I'm happy with HD which for me was definitely the right decision.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Should easily get something like a Samsung 40MU6400 for that sort of price. Bought a KS6400 last year and it's a pretty decent panel.

Hisense really are new kids on the block in UK but are producing some excellent panels


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I was where you were about 6 months ago...

I had a similar budget and ended up buying an LG OLED, so probably best not to get advice from me...!

I too wasn't too fussed on 4K, as most of my content is HD. Since I now have 4K, I have got Netflix with a 4K subscription and Sky Q with UHD...
I am a PC gamer, and while I have a decent rig (GTX1070), it still cant push true 4K at a decent frame rate. I will be looking at a PS4 Pro when The Last of US 2 comes out though.

Basically there are quite a few options for 4K already if you look around, so investing in 4K isn't a horrendous idea. 1080p TV's are also pretty few and far between now...

It sort of depends on how fussy you are. Most of the budget LG 4k panels (edge lit) are RGBW, so much like 'HD Ready' are basically are marketing scam from what I've read.
The older KS series from Samsung are very highly reviewed, so worth a look out for. It doesn't appear the MU series of this year is as good, but could be wrong?

Toshiba do a full panel array, which is as close as you will get to OLED with a backlit TV, but not that different price wise to a good discounted OLED.

Sony's XE900 series is again meant to be very good to, but not much cheaper.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I got a Phillips 49" screen about 9 months ago. Very happy with the picture


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

I purchased a 49" Panasonic boxing day a couple of years ago for £450 - although not a 'true' Panasonic it still works plenty fine, and the picture is magnificent, 4K Netflix works OK, but that's more down to my internet speed than the TV.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I'd personally pop to somewhere like John Lewis and have a look / play around with the TVs they have there - they tend to have a good few models on display, so at least you can rule out some / decide on what you like...


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

thanks for all replies  

Yeah definitely will be waiting for Black Friday deals so will try and narrow it down to a few then go for a look at them in person


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

After doing some more research I'm even more confused !

I was decided on that it had to be direct lit rather than edge lit but now I'm seeing that the only TVs in my budget that have local dimming are edge lit.

So what would be the better choice, direct lit without local dimming or edge lit with local dimming ?

These are the 2 TVs I'm between

Edge lit with local dimming

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...mart-4k-ultra-hd-hdr-led-tv-10169112-pdt.html

Direct lit without local dimming

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...mart-4k-ultra-hd-hdr-led-tv-10161607-pdt.html


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Samsung, to my eyes,is a better picture but I see that LG has choice of tuners, so depends if you have sat or aerial.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Go to look at them in John Lewis first.

Basically it's Panasonic or Samsung. My money would be with Samsung personally and that is what I bought without wedding gift money from John Lewis.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Have a look at Richer Sounds.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

markcaughey said:


> After doing some more research I'm even more confused !
> 
> I was decided on that it had to be direct lit rather than edge lit but now I'm seeing that the only TVs in my budget that have local dimming are edge lit.
> 
> ...


The general consensus on most AV forums are that budget LG 4k monitors are bad. As mentioned, they are not actual 4k given the use of RGBW panels.

https://hdguru.com/lg-4k-lcd-tvs-continue-controversial-rgbw-tech/

As mentioned I do have an LG OLED, and the WebOS interface is fantastic.

Your not going to get the best quality 4K picture at that price point, so as above would just look at the pictures in store and see which you prefer. The Samsung is likely to be brighter, but check the store picture settings as well.

Worth bearing in mind that the Samsung use a 'one connect' box, rather than standard connections on the back of the TV. Think the MU series all have it? This was an issue for me with wall mounting, as I already had the cables coming out of the wall behind the TV.


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

Replaced my Sony KDL42W653 with the Hisense H50N5300. The difference in quality is astonishing, the Sony was waaaay better. Despite the Hisense being faster, the quality is nowhere near as good. If you do go into store to view the TV's you need them to play some dark scenes and some sport, ideally cast something to the screen. The Hisense's blacks are worse than my way old Panasonic plasma. However, everyone else in the house is perfectly happy with the Hisense. 
John Lewis or Richer Sounds to view and buy ideally, although worth checking local retailers too.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

I have always liked the look of Sony Bravia 

Yeah I will get in for a look will need to try and get in through the week though, I was at the shops this weekend and the Christmas madness has started already !


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Managed to get into curry's today for a look, I went to the one at Braehead and it was definitey a good store choice it's absolutely huge ! Only problem was by the time I walked past all the flagship OLED 70inch plus TVs the 40-50inch TVs looked tiny !

Anyway visiting the store was definetly good advice and to my eye Sony and Panasonic have the best picture ( for my budget ) so now just trying to pick between the two I have singled out. As usual the budget looks like its going to be stretched slightly !

Sony - Either 40 or 49 inch version

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...49we663-49-smart-hdr-led-tv-10159638-pdt.html

Or Panasonic - possibly stretching to this ( 50 inch version ) the guy in the shop was showing me the motion rate which is pretty impressive plus this one has local dimming which again does make a difference, obviously it's not an OLED but its very good with black levels etc.

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-an...mart-4k-ultra-hd-hdr-led-tv-10159650-pdt.html

I Will think it over for another while but glad I went in for a look. I will wait until Black Friday and look out for any further sales plus I'm also waiting for a BT reward card coming in the post which will be another £125 off as well :thumb:


----------



## tyreman (Jan 28, 2007)

Costco are doing a 49" Toshiba for 450 quid delivered,4k as well.Also if you're a non member i think you can pay extra to buy it.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

This:
https://m.costco.co.uk/view/p/panasonic-49ex600b-49-inch-4k-ultra-hd-smart-tv-234721

50 quid cheaper than everywhere else

Netflix UHD and Amazon UHD and iPlayer, freeview play, Firefox OS

A lot of 4K tv for the money, not perfect, but it's the right price.

My brother just got a 65" LG OLED for 1600quid, and if you have the money, this is the future proof one (Dolby vision and HDR10+)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

markcaughey said:


> Managed to get into curry's today for a look, I went to the one at Braehead and it was definitey a good store choice it's absolutely huge ! Only problem was by the time I walked past all the flagship OLED 70inch plus TVs the 40-50inch TVs looked tiny !
> 
> Anyway visiting the store was definetly good advice and to my eye Sony and Panasonic have the best picture ( for my budget ) so now just trying to pick between the two I have singled out. As usual the budget looks like its going to be stretched slightly !
> 
> ...


The Panasonic is at RicherSounds for the same price, but a 5yr warranty if that's useful to you?

Also it was only the 902b range that was direct LED lit with full local dimming array. The 700, 750 and 800 are just standard edge lit panels.

They are very good TVs for the price though 

The Sony's have always been popular for their great motion processor.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

DrEskimo said:


> The Panasonic is at RicherSounds for the same price, but a 5yr warranty if that's useful to you?
> 
> Also it was only the 902b range that was direct LED lit with full local dimming array. The 700, 750 and 800 are just standard edge lit panels.
> 
> ...


Yeah both TVs I have listed are edge lit, I know I previously said I wanted direct lit but I decided it was better to just go into the store with an open mind and see what looks best. I saw one of the LGs I had looked at online that was direct lit but wasn't too fussed with the picture anyway, as I said Sony and Panasonic edge lit looked better.

That's good to know about Richer Sounds 5 year warranty, I will definetly be buying from them if that's the case :thumb:


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

https://www.richersounds.com/tv-projectors/all-tvs/hisense-50n6800.html

Just spotted these on richer sounds website, ULED Hisense think i will need to get in there for a look and see how they compare.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

We bought our Samsung from richer sounds last year. Noticed some of the chrome trim had marked after I had hung it on the wall. They swapped it without question. I returned it to store but they did offer to collect and fit the replacement. Great service from the Liverpool store:thumb:


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

markcaughey said:


> https://www.richersounds.com/tv-projectors/all-tvs/hisense-50n6800.html
> 
> Just spotted these on richer sounds website, ULED Hisense think i will need to get in there for a look and see how they compare.


We have that Hisense model in the bedroom. It's a good TV, HD picture is nothing short of superb, super clear and no motion blur. 4k picture is good, some sharp edges on some pictures but you need to be close up to really notice. HDR is average Imo, mainly because the TV even on full brightness just isn't that bright and the HDR just doesn't impress (our old Full HD LG in the living room on 50% brightness is on par) , but for the price we paid £417, I can't complain. I am however looking to upgrade the living room TV to 4k HDR, but it won't be the hisense, prob another LG as the living room one has been nothing short of faultless.

James.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

If you are not in a busting hurry and can wait until March then you should see some even better deals. This is when the manufacturers launch new models and the retailers need to clear the "old" stock

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the input and advice guys this is the one I went for PANASONIC TX-50EX700B. Im very pleased with it the 4k HDR content on youtube looks outstanding on it :thumb:

Now just the job of getting it up on the wall, got a few questions about that but I will make a new post


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Good choice. I just picked up a crazy deal on a Samsung "55 Curved 4k HDR TV yesterday for £479 !! I was looking at the same TV last week at £799 and hummed and hayed over buying it, but decided not to, thank god I never :lol:

James.


----------

